# Kubota GL7000



## Mjk039 (Feb 2, 2015)

Have a problem with fuel filters on these generators. Have 25 of these generators and all of them the fuel filters collapse on them after about 3-4 days of continued running. Checked with local rental house and they also have the same issues. Cut fuel filter apart and there is a small amount of fine on filter paper but not anything that would result in filter collapsing. Wondering if anyone has had any problems.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

if the generator engine uses a fuel pump the filter may not be designed for that and the suction of the pump may cause it to collapse have you tried a different filter type like the briggs and stratton filters they are about the diameter of a half dollar and look like a mini pancake with fittings on either side usually they are red or white colored those dont have paper in them instead they have very fine screen type material inside to filter out debris


----------



## Desy 20 (Oct 12, 2017)

This is a very serious issue, I do not understand it very well yet. But thanks to you everything becomes clear.


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi,

I ma not a diesel expert , but this Kubota engine is a very fine machine. A diesel filter is different from a gasoline filter, apart from the debris and particle filtration, it must separate water from diesel fuel and from this condition is the presence of a lower deposit for water.

The diesel injection system uses very high pressure to inject fuel into the combustion chamber (1600 PSI and up) so the precision is much higher than a gas injection system (50 - 80 PSI typically). Diesel injectors, used to spray fuel into the combustion chamber have a series of microscopic holes easy to obstruct with very very fine particles-
The fuel pump relies its lubrication on the fuel itself and water is its enemy, not to say abrasive particles.

Diesel filters are classified in microns from 30 to 2 or so.

Said this, don't you ever try to replace your original filters, follow the Kubota recommendation and, I think, it may be a fuel quality problem. In any case you may add an in-line DIESEL FUEL FILTER to pre filtrate your fuel and prevent the obstruction and collapse of the original filter. 

I would like to have a Kubota engine, but a 1800 RPM generator, just for fun, here in my city, we have a very stable electric system, years without a fail more than 10 minutes. But just in case:


----------

